
Show HN: Bender – Let's Standardize Serverless ETL - stlava
https://engblog.nextdoor.com/bender-ff65a6edee92
======
RubenSandwich
ETL stands for Extract, Transform and Load. So this is a data pipeline
framework. Nextdoor please put that in your blog post as I do not believe it
is a very common acronym.

~~~
techwizrd
It's not that uncommon, especially in data science/analytics/engineering. I've
definitely heard "ETL" more often that data pipeline or analytics pipeline.

This is a nice list[0] of ETL software.

0: [https://github.com/pawl/awesome-etl](https://github.com/pawl/awesome-etl)

~~~
sbuttgereit
Not uncommon in the ERP/Enterprise/Business computing either. (I say that
while I'm working on just such a project for a food distributor).

------
john_teller02
Its nice but AWS released GLUE for similar use case a couple of weeks back

~~~
snowpalmer
I have so far been unimpressed with GLUE.

------
slagfart
Gobblin ([https://gobblin.apache.org/](https://gobblin.apache.org/)), which
looks like it does something similar, can be packaged up as a single .jar, and
run on AWS Lambda.

Anyone had working experience with either?

------
throwaway2016a
Great work. I'm in the process of writing an ETL and while I don't think this
will suite our needs (so unfortunately I need to keep writing) this article
provides a lot of great detail that helped me see the process more clearly.

~~~
diranged
It would be great to know what doesn't fit your needs - can you describe your
project in more detail?

------
throway_foo_bar
Link to the source in the document doesn't work.

~~~
diranged
Can you point me to where -- I scanned through the Blog and havn't found a bad
link yet?

~~~
throway_foo_bar
The last link, to github, was to some internal repo. It has since been fixed.

